# Megs Last Touch



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi, Any idea when you will be getting the Gallon bottles of Last Touch in? Thanks


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep  before Friday this week. 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

will have to wait on placing my order!! Will probably think of more stuff i need before then aswell!

Is hyper wash on same shipment?

And yellow foam applicators??

Thanks for swift reply!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

It sure is..!

Johnny


----------



## mad murph ST (Apr 15, 2007)

Johnny 

Sorry to hijack this post but will the Meguiars dispensing spouts be in the same delivery?

Thanks

John


----------



## mad murph ST (Apr 15, 2007)

Any update on this please Johhny?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry, I didnt see this post... Been one of those weeks. 

Meguiars dont have any dispensing spouts we have had LOADS on order for about a month now. 

I will try and get a further update today. 

Johnny


----------



## mad murph ST (Apr 15, 2007)

Ok mate no problems, any idea of when you will be getting any Last Touch in?

Thanks


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its in now


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Was there any Meguiar's 'Blue' overspray clay 'mild' on this shipment Johnny?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Was there any Meguiar's 'Blue' overspray clay 'mild' on this shipment Johnny?


The delivery note says..... Yes.... But we havent got to the bottom of the pallet yet...

Ill pm you.

Johnny


----------



## mad murph ST (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry to bug you Johnny but do you know if the was any Megs Shampoo Plus in the order?

Thanks


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its all being unpacked and booked in as we speak....

Hold Tight, The warehouse isnt big enough at the moment....

Johnny


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

get ur finger out and get a bigger one lol Glad the last touch is in though running seriously low.

Graham


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> get ur finger out and get a bigger one lol Glad the last touch is in though running seriously low.
> 
> Graham


LOL Ill put some piccies up of the warehouse in a mo....

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

see here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=351544#post351544


----------

